# HELP! Brake options for our cheap townie?



## jhitch (Mar 28, 2008)

So we picked up a cheap tandem at a garage sale for spinning around town.

Now when I say cheap, I mean Huffy cheap. It worked okay for getting the wife and I down to the market, but now we want to get our daughter on the back of it so I want to see about upgrading the brakes.

It only has provisions for caliper bakes, so what are my best options for some extra stopping power? 

It has no options for V or disc brakes, are there good calipers out there or maybe some sort of bolt on adaptor for discs?


----------



## JediSith (Sep 11, 2004)

What size is the steerer of the fork? 1" or 1" 1/8?

I'm upgrading an old Schwinn Tandem. I have changed the headset and will be installing a Surly Instigator disc v brake fork. If your fork is threaded and is 1" you can install a mtb fork with brake bosses.

For the rear I will be using a nexus hud and roller brake. You could also install a vbrake plate from Dimension. Price point sells these.


----------



## jhitch (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Jedi, those V-brake mounts are just what I was thinking of I just didn't know what to look for.

I will keep my eyes open for a cheap fork that will fit but in the interest of going cheap and easy I might try out the adaptors.


----------



## JediSith (Sep 11, 2004)

The adapters are not that cheap $30-39.

One on the back and a cheap new fork in the front might be the way to go.


----------



## jhitch (Mar 28, 2008)

You're right, they aren't that cheap. But it seems easier and not significantly more expensive than tryng to find a fork to fit and transferring the crown race (whch I will inevitably bugger up and have to replace the headset). 

Also, I will probably only do the front to start as:
1. I am cheap
2. Thats where the majority of the braking happens anyway (and it was barely adequate before so I don't need that much more oomph to make it adequate).


----------



## jalopy jockey (Jun 7, 2007)

So is your daughter heavier than you wife? Or do you value her more? 

Or are you looking to add her in a kid carries as 3rd person?

Seriously though. All you might need are some new pads. If your close to your comfort level. By far the cheap way to go.


----------



## jhitch (Mar 28, 2008)

jalopy jockey said:


> So is your daughter heavier than you wife? Or do you value her more?
> 
> Or are you looking to add her in a kid carries as 3rd person?
> 
> Seriously though. All you might need are some new pads. If your close to your comfort level. By far the cheap way to go.


We will be adding her as a third person (she is only 20 months old so she's not quite ready to take over stoker duty). And I'm not looking to upgrade soley because of my daughter (allthough both me and my wife tend to take our own safety a little more seriously since she came along) we also have since moved to an area with more hills and stop signs (and tourist drivers) so I thought I would see if there was an easy option. New pads may be enough but $15 for new pads versus $30 for a v-brake adaptor (I already have a set of brakes) seems like I will get more bang for my buck with the adaptors. We haven't ridden the tandem in two years so I will have to get out on it and see just how bad they are before making a decision.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Centerpulls*

Cheap,easy to find.easy to install,will work with canti and drop levers,are plenty powerfull and all you`ll need to add besides the brakes is cable hangers.


----------

